# CJ Brown walleyes



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

Just trying to find out if the bite has picked up in recent days. Hot weather killed my productivity earlier this month so I put the boat away to wait for cooler weather. Is anything happening as far as walleye action is concerned?


----------



## Capt.Mikejr (Apr 6, 2007)

I was there sun morning catching shad for bait and i talked to 5 fisherman in boats and nobody was catching any eyes just a few white bass and catfish


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Between the heat and all the baby shad, I gave it up five weeks ago. But with the cooler weather this week and decent forecast for the weekend I'm going to give it a try on Sat. Maybe the water temp will drop to the upper 70's. Its been too long since I had a line in the water.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

I was there Monday 23,water 80. Caught some nice crappie trolling. No eyes. Has anyone seen Blueboat??


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

warden said:


> I was there Monday 23,water 80. Caught some nice crappie trolling. No eyes. Has anyone seen Blueboat??


Seen him Saturday....He said things are very slow.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

We put in just before daylight this morning and fished until 1:30. It was a great day, caught lots of fish. Just no walleye. Caught catfish and nice sized crappie until about mid morning and then mostly bluegill and a few perch. Tried all over the lake from 8ft of water to 22ft using jig and worm and spoons. Was supprised at how many bluegill hit the spoon. Surface temp was around 75. Did see one walleye caught at the gravel pit and heard of three others being caught.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Was out there Thursday the 26th - weather stayed in the mid 70's - blue gill - perch - lots of little catfish - almost ate up all my bait and then about 3 oclock the walleye started up - caught a 13" - then a 16" - then 2 more 13 " - then a 17". ran out of worms so i left about 4 oclock. 

went out sat the 28th and only got one little catfish - weather did get up into the high 80's -don't know if that was the difference or not. 

All Thumbs


----------



## BaseballFisher (Sep 10, 2009)

Wondering if any of you can help me with a few things I have been wondering. I have only fished CJ Brown a few times and am really trying to learn the lake because I have a feeling that is can be really productive if you know what you are doing. I have heard guys talk about the gravel pit and the sunken road bed. I was wonderin if you can give me some pointers as to landmarks that are close to these fishing areas. I usually try to head out toward the humps near the campground beach and have found some structure around there. Funny thing is that everytime I have headed to CJ Brown it has been looking for Walleye and yet I seem to catch everything but. I ran into about 9-10 Slab crappie one afternoon after getting frustrated marking fish that I thought were Walleye. Any help you guys can give me with thie lake would be greatly appreciated. If you want to send me a PM to avoid giving away valuable information I understand. Thinking about heading up there on Thursday with a friend of mine and would love to put a few walleye in the boat if at all possible. Thanks in advance for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

BaseballFisher said:


> Wondering if any of you can help me with a few things I have been wondering. I have only fished CJ Brown a few times and am really trying to learn the lake because I have a feeling that is can be really productive if you know what you are doing. I have heard guys talk about the gravel pit and the sunken road bed. I was wonderin if you can give me some pointers as to landmarks that are close to these fishing areas. I usually try to head out toward the humps near the campground beach and have found some structure around there. Funny thing is that everytime I have headed to CJ Brown it has been looking for Walleye and yet I seem to catch everything but. I ran into about 9-10 Slab crappie one afternoon after getting frustrated marking fish that I thought were Walleye. Any help you guys can give me with thie lake would be greatly appreciated. If you want to send me a PM to avoid giving away valuable information I understand. Thinking about heading up there on Thursday with a friend of mine and would love to put a few walleye in the boat if at all possible. Thanks in advance for any help you guys can give me.



Go to the Marina Bait Shop and get a Map of the Lake, it has all the lake features and GPS cover locations....it's too hard to try to tell someone where to go if they have no idea what you're talking about. After you have a map and a basic understanding of the lake we can help


----------



## ssouthard (Jul 2, 2005)

I found something interesting along the south wall. I have found fish stacked up from the east end of the beach, past whiskey island and toward the west dam wall in 26 to 30 ft of water.

These fish are suspended in shad. no takers. In my experience, Walleye will suspend in 80 degree water in Lake Erie. Low oxygen levels. I believe these suspended fish are the walleyes. Drag a chrome or silver shad like hot n tot through there and troll your best equipment, we will find out what those fish are!!!


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Those fish were stacked in there 3 weeks ago when I was last there. Trolled
Hot n Tots, warm harnesses, and weight forward spinners through them to no avail.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

ssouthard said:


> I found something interesting along the south wall. I have found fish stacked up from the east end of the beach, past whiskey island and toward the west dam wall in 26 to 30 ft of water.
> 
> These fish are suspended in shad. no takers. In my experience, Walleye will suspend in 80 degree water in Lake Erie. Low oxygen levels. I believe these suspended fish are the walleyes. Drag a chrome or silver shad like hot n tot through there and troll your best equipment, we will find out what those fish are!!!


are you fishing cj ? i have fished there for 30 years and never heard of whiskey island . where is it . new to me


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

walleyejigger said:


> are you fishing cj ? i have fished there for 30 years and never heard of whiskey island . where is it . new to me


Yep CJ, The island close to Robert Eastman Rd....the one with massive amounts of new cover on its NE corner.

Hard to believe its been 30+ years fishing CJ....the Old Girl has been very good to me


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

its not really an island but alot of people refer to it as one. they place the nets right near it on the west side of it next to the rip rap. 

all thumbs


----------



## ssouthard (Jul 2, 2005)

All the clark County Kids call it whiskey Island, i guess there once was a whiskey drinking party there, they could not find their way off the island. They called for a friend to come pick them up by boat.


----------



## ssouthard (Jul 2, 2005)

For those who are seeking the walleyes, I am off all week and i plan to fish every day. Anyone interested let me know txt 937-604-6028 most likly early morning til noon fishing.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

ssouthard said:


> For those who are seeking the walleyes, I am off all week and i plan to fish every day. Anyone interested let me know txt 937-604-6028 most likly early morning til noon fishing.


I'm in...I'll call with the days I can get off


----------



## ssouthard (Jul 2, 2005)

I am planning on running one planner board off a side, using rubber bands as releases. You will find it interesting. remember two poles per fisherman. Planner board gets the trolling lure away from the motor turblance, catch more walleye!


----------



## one4all (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a 22' center console caravelle set up for erie walleye fishing. I also have 3 teenage boys. Just got the boat a couple of weeks ago and was planning a guys adventure to the lake this weekend for a first run on the new toy. Obviously, not going to happen with the weather. Live in central ohio and can travel anywhere. Have heard about CJ before but nothing real positive. Would very much like the boys to enjoy an adventure on the boat with a possibility of catching some eyes. Set up for trolling or drifting - any help or advice is greatly appreciated. I have downloaded a fishing map of the lake. Is it worth the effort this weekend or not? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## one4all (Jul 6, 2008)

Ssouthard - I am definitely heading to cj on Saturday to fish the evening and Sunday. I promised my sons a fishing trip - so we are heading that way. Booked the hotel and cancelled reservations at the lake - actually same distance so hoping to find a nice alternative to Lake Erie. Would be grateful for any information you can throw our way or even vhf channel that would be good to monitor while on the water. Boat's name is "whatever it takes" just in case you see us out there and want to throw a fish or two our way...hahaha


----------



## BaseballFisher (Sep 10, 2009)

Was out from 6-1 and tried just about everything trying to figure out the Walleye. Everything from drifting, bottom bouncing, trolling, cranking and couldnt seem to get any takers. We were marking fish all over the lake along w/ huge shad balls at various depths. Most of the activity was on the shoreline leading from the marina to the campground area. The water temp was anywhere from 73-75 degrees depending on the time of day. We did catch several nice channel cats while drifting as well as a few perch. Still werent able to get the walleye to cooperate. Anyone have any ideas on how to find activly feeding fish with all of the shad that ar ein the lake? Open to any/all ideas.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

What they say up here, is when you get tired of trollin, troll some more


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

I use my Attwood mini down riggers and let out 60-80 feet out behind them and if someone else is with me I use my planer boards as well hot n tots/any silver/blue crank on boards n worm harness on riggers.. This has served me pretty well, in fact I'm on off work next week and will be their as much as I can.


----------

